# Black Magic Set to Steal NAB Again? Looks Like it....



## PureClassA (Apr 13, 2015)

http://nofilmschool.com/2015/04/blackmagic-about-announce-ursa-mini-15-stops-dynamic-range

Canon made a nice rig with the C300, but for $16000 in the US it's a beast of a price tag. They don't seem to want to compete in the sub $10k market for 4k resolution, where there seems to be a lot of activity.

Not only is black magic set to intro a new URSA Mini at NAB, but the new URSA firmware references a MkII sensor ... presumably to be unveiled tomorrow with 15 stops of DR and will shoot 120FPS in 4K RAW.... Yeah. All for $5995

If this new V2 sensor addresses the FPN everyone bemoans about BlackMagic for, then this thing will steal the show.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazing how many websites manage to stick together a "news" article (search engine bait) from just one tweeted picture!! Sign of the times. ;D

Still will be interesting to read about when it is officially launched in a few hours.

Here are some more pics:

http://forum.blackmagicdesign.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=34399

Could it really be US$ 2995 as that forum suggests!!


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 13, 2015)

If the Mini hits the street at $2995, the money won't fly out my wallet fast enough. Short of it's performance being a total dud. Native EF Mount. 4K. ProRes & RAW recording? Even the full size URSA is getting the new sensor and 120FPS. Canon is leaving an entire market segment to its competitors.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 13, 2015)

I was almost ready to get excited but then I read that it's not full frame.
Why do these guys all use crop sensors?


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 13, 2015)

8)


9VIII said:


> I was almost ready to get excited but then I read that it's not full frame.
> Why do these guys all use crop sensors?



Because Super 35 is the Cinema standard. Full Frame would be great, sure. Nice to have all those focal lengths be standard measurements, but I suppose the Super 35 format allows for high grade primes to be $15,000 instead of $30,000 ;D


----------



## painya (Apr 13, 2015)

How can BlackMagic achieve 15 stops of Dynamic Range with a 12 bit CDNG file?


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 13, 2015)

https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicursamini

BOOM


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Unless I have misunderstood, this has a native EF mount which means I can use my Canon lenses right?


----------



## gsealy (Apr 14, 2015)

expatinasia said:



> Thanks for the link. Unless I have misunderstood, this has a native EF mount which means I can use my Canon lenses right?



Yes. (And non Canon lenses that have the EF mount - Sigma, Zeiss, etc.) That is one of the things that makes this option attractive.


----------



## gsealy (Apr 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicursamini
> 
> BOOM



In doing some research I have learned that BMD and Atomos are working such that the SDI out will be compatible. The Atomos Shogun is about $2K, BUT it can record to SSDs, which are a lot cheaper, more plentiful, and stable than CFast. There are also SSDs now that are near 1TB. Just saying I would rather go down the external recorder route than internal CFast. Our recording sessions are often hours in length. I don't want to buy and fool around with a bunch of CFast cards.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 16, 2015)

Precisely. But Even buying a Shogun to go with the full blown Mini, You're still at less than half the price of a C300II with way more capability on the recording side.



gsealy said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicursamini
> ...


----------

